# HDMI 1.4 Switch



## LEWISCLAN (May 8, 2011)

I have Mitsubishi 838 3D TV and use a Direct TV 3d receiver & a Sony 3d Blu-ray player that run through a Yamaha A/V receiver all is good but here is my problem.

I also have a Sony 60” TV that does not support the 1.4 3D and having it hooked up at all will not let the 82” TV get 3d content from the Direct TV box even if the Sony TV is on or not
What I think I need is a manual HDMI 1.4 selector switch 2 in 1 out or something like that ? Something that I can use to drop the Sony TV when we want to use a 3d source from the Direct TV box, this would make it so I don’t have to go behind the TV to un-plug the splitter to watch 3d on the 82”


something close to like this 
http://www.vanco-online.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=310_313&products_id=100159


I’ve been looking for such a device any Ideas or am I off tract

Thanks Jay


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I assume your Yamaha has two HDMI outs and when it detects a non-3D display connected it disables the 3D function. I wonder if they have released a firmware update to fix that.

Otherwise an HDMI switch might do the trick, you could try something like this, just be sure it supports 3D or HDMI 1.3b/1.4a and has two HDMI outs. If you have a universal remote you could program it to switch between the TV's (if the switch also has a remote).


----------

